# Ipod Shuffle non détecté par l'ordi



## paranoidcaesar (15 Avril 2008)

Bonjour je viens juste d'acheter un ipod shuffle hier, comme tout être humain content de leur achat, je déballe l'ipod et le branche sur l'ordi, évidemment je prend ceci comme un mp3 classique et je met toutes mes musiques dessus...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Et quand je le retirai de la prise Usb et que je le mettais en marche, aucune réaction, le lendemain pensant que c'était dû a la batterie je le laissé charger sur l'ordi, au bout d'un moment dans l'après midi quand je m'acharnait a la faire marcher l'ordi ne le détectait plus... le voyant orange omniprésent... 
Que faire? le réinitialisé? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'avance


----------



## troopa75 (15 Avril 2008)

coucou ne fait pas l'erreur de croire qu'un shuffle fonctionnent comme tout autre mp3 il te faut telecharger itunes7.6 pour commencer...


----------



## paranoidcaesar (15 Avril 2008)

Oui mais mon ordi le reconnait plus...


----------



## troopa75 (17 Avril 2008)

je vois...a mon avis le pb vient de l'appareil aurait-il subi un choc ou qq chose dans ce genre?


----------



## paranoidcaesar (18 Avril 2008)

Non pas du tout il est impeccable.


----------



## iAddict (18 Avril 2008)

Peut-être a du endommager le cable USB.
Sinon, as-tu télécharger la bonne version de iTunes? 
Et quel est ton type de PC ?


----------

